# Job choices...



## Curious_one (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi, 

Great forum, tons of great info!

I'm curious to know if anyone has any info on online type jobs that can be performed from Thailand. I have 10 years exp. in the IT field. 

I currently receive VA disability around $400 US /month, I'd be interested in something where I could make an additional $600/month. From what I've been reading, I should be able to have a nice living on 30k baht. Do these jobs exist? Call centers or even software/hardware support through email? Would I have to find job here in the US first and ask if they would allow me to work from home in another country? 

Anyway, thanks for any input and thanks for allowing me into the forum.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that's a big NO to your question. If a Thai can do your job, it will go to a Thai. I'd suggest doing what you mentioned in your post. Get the job in the USA and ask if you can do it overseas. Are you sure you want to earn just 30K baht a month? Seems paltry for an IT guy.


----------



## Curious_one (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi, thanks for the reply. I am of course open to making more, as much as possible is always good, but just trying to see what options there are.

Thanks again.


----------



## thai wise (Jun 4, 2011)

i see a few adds on work from home on the net for google


----------

